# IR Extender help



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,
I am trying to find a compatible IR extender for Scientific Atlanta cable box. There seems to be only one I can find from CableVision the Cisco - 1001807.

Thanks.


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

What do you mean by IR extender? Is your receiver in a different room than the tv? If so, there are wireless targets and ir receivers that may work for you. If you check out Atlona(I think that's the right spelling)they may have something to help you out
Dean.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

digit119 said:


> What do you mean by IR extender? Is your receiver in a different room than the tv? If so, there are wireless targets and ir receivers that may work for you. If you check out Atlona(I think that's the right spelling)they may have something to help you out
> Dean.


Yes the TV is in another room. I purchased a wired extender or repeater (same thing) but the one purchased is not compatible with the cable box. I was very surprised by that.

I have used wireless ones in the past but I wanted to use a wired one for this setup because the receiver is small.. and it was cheap


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

For wired, try snap av. It comes with a target, ir block and 3 blasters. All it does is pass through only, so what ever code is sent it stays the same. I've used them in the past and they seem to work well.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am a little curious as to what extender you originally tried.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Dale Rasco said:


> I am a little curious as to what extender you originally tried.


I tried the wired one at MonoPrice.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10105&cs_id=1010503&p_id=7537&seq=1&format=2


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

digit119 said:


> For wired, try snap av. It comes with a target, ir block and 3 blasters. All it does is pass through only, so what ever code is sent it stays the same. I've used them in the past and they seem to work well.


I thought they all just passed through the signal but I guess not.
The one from MonoPrice states that it only supports single band frequencies
I guess the cable box is dual band.


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

I used the KIT-IR-SMOUNT episode ir package that uses surface mount ir targets a block with blasters.in some cases a few units are not fully compatible with components with a carrier frequency range outside of 36-40kHz. This includes some new set-top boxes from Scientific Atlanta and Motorola. Then you have to experiment With ir sensors from other manufactures to get them to work.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

digit119 said:


> I used the KIT-IR-SMOUNT episode ir package that uses surface mount ir targets a block with blasters.in some cases a few units are not fully compatible with components with a carrier frequency range outside of 36-40kHz. This includes some new set-top boxes from Scientific Atlanta and Motorola. Then you have to experiment With ir sensors from other manufactures to get them to work.


I didn't want to do trial an error that's why I'm asking.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Besides the blasters interfering with my sling box blasters (solved by doing away with the blasters and using the base unit) this unit has worked great for years...

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b


----------

